# Female Betta Fish Doll



## nerdyninny (Feb 16, 2011)

Okay... so I just got into Betta fish. It's been fun so far.

Please, I know how this sounds, but I am innocently asking this question.

So I know I will never breed fish, but I was wondering if I could get my Male Betta fish a "female" betta fish doll.

Or maybe cutting out a picture of a female and putting it on the outside of his tank. 

Would that be cruel or would that make him happier?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Different people have different opinions. In the wild females who just float there are a waste of the males time and he will attack her...so he may try to attack the glass.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

It would stress him after awhile, because he wouldnt be able to do anything with her. He'd possibly flare alot, which could make him blow his fins. I'm sure your bettas happy anyway  If you want a tankmate for him, or something that will entertain him, snails are a good choice


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I don't think it will stress him.....being in constant sight of another bettas is WAY better than being visually seperated...unless you have a very heavy finned HM.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

LOL... That's all I have to say...


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

It might be better to show him a video of a flaring female betta in a video every once and a while to keep him entertained.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm not sure if this will entertain the betta. But it really entertained me. Lol.

Seriously, don't think showing another betta (picture, doll, real) constantly will be good for him. A few minutes at a time, once in a while should be ok. He should be happy as he is.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Just show him a mirror every once in a while to get him excited. Bettas don't get "lonely".


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Do you mean a cute, innocent doll, or a certain type of adult-betta doll ? LOL jk


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

rofl this thread's a riot :lol:


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

LOOOOOLLL TURTLE LOOOLLL XD

Once in a while I show Alle a mirror just to get him all huffy and swimming (instead of glass surfing, derp derp), and once or twice have shown video of a female. It was cute, he flared, flirted, all that. Then continued derping against the glass. Oh sigh.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Haha @ PewPewPew! I am going to have to show one of my guys a video of a girl.


I wonder what would happen if you showed a betta a video of two bettas spawning? Hmm..


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh. My. Living. God. ;-o !!


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

You gonna show him a video of two bettas spawning?! :shock: DIRTY!! LOL


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

That wouldn't end well for the male or the glass......LOL:lol:


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Haha omg can you imagine? LOL


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Rofl!!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I laughed HARD at allll of this page! Ive showed him, but he doesnt seem to know whats going on! lol
AND LOLOLOL AT THAT PICTUUREEE!!! ;D


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

*LOOK, LITTLE KIDS, A PANDA! DONT READ THIS THREAD, LOOK AT THE PANDA!*










*cough* Adults, carry on. XD


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Ahahahahah this thread is really funny!!


----------

